# PC Hangs if i kick the CPU Cabinet



## srkmish (Oct 7, 2013)

So if i accidentally kick the CPU Cabinet near my legs, my PC stops responding. Nothing helps and i have to reboot by powering off/on. 

Any idea why this happens and what could be done to avoid it?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 7, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Any idea why this happens and what could be done to avoid it?



Stop kicking your cabinet accidentally too..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

srkmish said:


> So if i accidentally kick the CPU Cabinet near my legs, my PC stops responding. Nothing helps and i have to reboot by powering off/on.
> 
> Any idea why this happens and what could be done to avoid it?



change the location of cabby,at least not near legs
kicking must have given a shake to inside components which lead to a freeze 



Spoiler



I hope u don't kick while in sleep


----------



## srkmish (Oct 7, 2013)

So is this a normal thing?. I was not clear i think. Even sometimes a nudge leads to a freeze. This never happens with laptops though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 7, 2013)

Keep it on your table as less dust accumulates and so can clean your PC once in every 3 months and keep in mind that good cable management also keeps your cabinet cool along with some good 120mm fans for intake and exhaust as well.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ur ram or cpu might be loose


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

srkmish said:


> So if i accidentally kick the CPU Cabinet near my legs, my PC stops responding. Nothing helps and i have to reboot by powering off/on.
> 
> Any idea why this happens and what could be done to avoid it?



happened with me only once but the cause can be anything .. so better avoid such things. Make sure you have mounted the motherboard firmly with enough screws and standoffs with the cabinet.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2013)

why would you even accidentally kick your beloved computer which has served whenever you needed the most  



Spoiler



just kidding  ...change the location of the cabinet and check if any of the components are not fitted properly


----------



## lywyre (Oct 8, 2013)

My guess is the RAM modules. They may not be fit tightly. And try not to kick/move your system while in use. Keep the cabinet on the table, so you would have more leg room also


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

you PC has feeling bro!!!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2013)

Seriously srkmish!
You kick your PC, and you expect your PC to behave normally? If I were a PC, I would evolve myself to grow a pair of legs to kick you back.

Or just let you starve for Internet, by corrupting your router settings each time you configure it.


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Just install Antikickware 2013, it will take care of your PC from switching off, whenever an accidental kick is registered/


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2013)

lol funniest thread ever. I kicked my pc once the same way, still worked okay, got a huge dent on the side panel.

But seriously though. just eiter don't kick it or open it up and make sure all wires are connected properly


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope you don't do this with your Laptop. It'll be no match for your kick-boxing skills.
On A serious Note : Don't kick it too much , chances for short-circuit is very likely.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Your PC ain't a football. Stop kicking it.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

okay.. enough fun.. lets give the OP a solution..


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2013)

Rams are loose. Make sure to plug out and plug in each power cord to the motherboard


----------



## srkmish (Oct 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Just install Antikickware 2013, it will take care of your PC from switching off, whenever an accidental kick is registered/



Thanks . This was the best solution. Now i can kick my PC all day without worrying about freezing.In fact, me and my friends are having a kicking competition now where we beat the hell out of my PC and whoever gets to freeze it first wins  . 



Spoiler



I have changed the CPU position for now. If this reoccurs, maybe ill check the wires(too lazy to do this currently)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

^^ Win for OP's sportsmanship


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 9, 2013)

The antikick ware thingy is not working.
error is coming

The URL *Ah!! got
you!! / contains characters
that are not valid in the
location they are found.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2013)

gamefreak4770k said:


> The antikick ware thingy is not working.
> error is coming
> 
> The URL *Ah!! got
> ...



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/194/104/never-go-full-retard-tee_design.png


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm sorry


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2013)

^^ So you "really" think, any software can prevent the damage your kicks can do to a PC?
This is like believing a software update makes your iPhone water proof.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 9, 2013)

you shouldnt kick your PC, come on don't be so cruel.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 9, 2013)

OP stop kicking your pc already...nahi to main tumhare papa ko bol dunga


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2013)

This is one of the funniest thread ever. I can't believe he really clicked that link :O 

@srkmish Stop doing that, as others have suggested, RAM or some other components might be loose, which is causing the problem when you are kicking. So stop kicking, and if you think that due to it's placement it can happen accidentally while moving your legs, better change the placement of CPU or else placement of your legs.

Kicking with low pressure, doesn't makes CPU behave like this, so it's obvious that some internal components are getting loose. So if you can't opt for any of the above ideas, better change your Cabinet to something good one which can handle your kick pressure a little bit.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This is one of the funniest thread ever. I can't believe he really clicked that link :O


*fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/159/5/e/loki__that_was_the_plan_by_elephantlover97-d52p52d.gif


----------



## noob (Oct 9, 2013)

Dear OP,
Do one thing, attach a "Nimbu-Mirchi" on your cabinet. I don't think it is because of the kick..i think it is because of someones "Buri Nazar".


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

this is gonna be a ~ing thread


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> this is gonna be a ~ing thread


It's already, except for the few genuine solutions. 

*OT: *@MODS: Please add a trollface smiley to the list, it will come handy at times..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> It's already, except for the few genuine solutions.



exactly and OP' title is acting like a magnet now to get more & more troll replies


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 9, 2013)

wtf you kick? Controll yourself while watching prono.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> wtf you kick? Controll yourself while watching prono.


----------



## noob (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> exactly and OP' title is acting like a magnet now to get more & more troll replies


BTW Zangetsu , what happened to your left eye ? Looks like "Motiyabindu" to me.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2013)

noob said:


> BTW Zangetsu , what happened to your left eye ? Looks like "Motiyabindu" to me.


Ah! Here comes the noob.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok. I guess @OP got solution.


----------

